
How Silicon Valley Utopianism Brought You the Dystopian Trump Presidency - house9-2
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/silicon-valley-utopianism-brought-dystopian-trump-presidency/
======
rick_perez
I didn't even want Trump, but the people on the left gave me no other choice.
Many people like me are just sick of the political correctness and the
vindictive racism from the left that is marginalizing anyone that isn't a
minority.

Instead of cleaning your wounds and learning from your mistakes, you double-
down on what caused the anger and divisiveness in the first place.

The mainstream press was caught red-handed when they colluded with the DNC to
first destroy Bernie Sanders and then take aim at anyone against Hillary
Clinton (which happened to be Trump).

Instead of being outraged by this, we blame the messenger, which could have
been Russia or any disgruntled person angry at the fact that the press and the
DNC can do as they please with impunity.

